# Internal Screw Cap



## otto

Clear glass  bottle with an internal screw porcelain top and rubber gasket.   Label Antidote says it all except "PRAY"


----------



## SoCal_bottle

I see a paperclip and Attached Images.
I see this often but do NOT know how to see images. I use my cell phone only.


----------



## otto

Sorry  Can't Help .  Anyone else have a problem seeing the pictures?


----------



## SoCal_bottle

See them now. You have to go to desktop site, not mobile.
What's it's origin?


----------



## otto

L D Caulk was a dentist ,in the late 1880's,  who also produced  medications for treating dental disease.  This medicament was used to sterilize the cavity of a tooth after it was cleaned of decay just prior to filling it . It is from an ABM mold most likely from 1930-50's


----------



## SoCal_bottle

Interesting. Thanks


----------



## nhpharm

That's cool!  A bit scary to have around the house though with contents!


----------



## otto

Yup contents Will be discarded if I can get the cap unfrozen. Otherwise it is put safely away.


----------

